# need a worm gear for a tractor mounted blower



## woodit (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a craftsman 40" tractor mounted snow blower and the only parts brake down for this model doesnt have the gearbox broken down, its one piece. The model # 486-24840, I would like to buy the worm gear The shaft is 3/4" and the gear looks like it may have been 19 teeth, any info would help, Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 
Have you tried partstree.com
jacksmallengines.com


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello woodit, welcome to *SBF!!* my tractor forum might be more helpfull than *SBF*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You'll probably get more help here, Woodit. About 99.9% of us here are using walk behind blowers. The tractor guys will steer you the right direction. Good bunch of guys there.
Craftsman/Sears Forum - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information
This is the Sears/Craftsman tractor page.


----------

